# XML beginner



## tuti (16. Feb 2006)

Hi,
1. ich kenne mich fast nicht aus mit XML, und wollte wissen wo finde ich ein gutes tutorial um XML zu lernen.
2. wozu benötigt man eigentlich XML?

danke


----------



## Beni (16. Feb 2006)

Hier ein Tutorial: w3 schools


----------



## tuti (16. Feb 2006)

..thx
gibts auch was auf deutsch..


----------



## byte (16. Feb 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xml


----------

